
Bach and the musical Möbius strip - CarolineW
https://plus.maths.org/content/topology-music-m-bius-strip
======
jyriand
If this seems interesting to you, I would suggest reading: "Gödel, Escher,
Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid" [1]

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/G%C3%B6del-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
Golden...](https://www.amazon.com/G%C3%B6del-Escher-Bach-Eternal-
Golden/dp/0465026567)

~~~
mrkgnao
I think Westworld naming the next episode "The Well-Tempered Clavier" could,
somehow, lead to a resurgence in interest in GEB -- lots of people on
/r/westworld seem to be interested, for sure! (For one, I've heard that the
show's creators have admitted that they are creatively indebted to the book in
some ways.)

~~~
ThomPete
Westworld also did some interesting hints to "The Origin of Consciousness in
the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind" by Julian Jaynes a book that if you
haven't read it yet you should. It's up there with GEB.

------
mafribe
Related is Tymoczko's geometry of musical chords [1] see also [2].

[1] [http://dmitri.tymoczko.com/geometry-of-
music.html](http://dmitri.tymoczko.com/geometry-of-music.html)

[2]
[http://dmitri.mycpanel.princeton.edu/voiceleading.pdf](http://dmitri.mycpanel.princeton.edu/voiceleading.pdf)

[3]
[http://dmitri.mycpanel.princeton.edu/ChordGeometries.html](http://dmitri.mycpanel.princeton.edu/ChordGeometries.html)

~~~
leephillips
He gave an interesting presentation at a recent AAAS meeting in DC - really
intriguing ideas.

[http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/mathematics-meets-
mus...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/mathematics-meets-music/)

------
elFarto
An actual music möbius strip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iMI_uOM_fY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iMI_uOM_fY)

